# Is DP/DR consistent with chronic sinusitis?



## fdp767 (Nov 18, 2009)

About 3 months ago I was having a lot of ear infections and my ears were clogged up. One day at work my vision got blurry and I started having weird thoughts but thought nothing of it. As the time went on it got worse and worse and my ENT told me I had a sinus infection and now, I'm scheduled for surgery. Is there a chance that my DP/DR is a result of this chronic sinusitis?


----------



## Guest (Nov 18, 2009)

That is anybodies guess. Yes, no, maybe, idk?


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

i looked into it a little, the best thing i could come up with was that an infection that close to your brain could have an effect on your frontal-lobe and limbic system.


----------



## fdp767 (Nov 18, 2009)

I've read people who've had this. I don't know if I'd classify it as this as much any more as much as severe brain fog.


----------



## Luciiz (Oct 15, 2008)

Mmm I think mine is down to a form of sinusitis. I've had thick, clear purulent mucous dripping down the back of my throat at all times, really weird and alien like. The derealization started when I got this. I think it was because I smoked mouldy weed. The only time I've been DP free for the years time I've had it is when I forced myself to sneeze and something "unclogged" in the back of my right eye/ear. Everything looked clear and EXACTLY how it used to. Within the next 12 hours the DR came back.

I'm hastleing my doctors to get something done about it, as it's not obvious to them what it is. No one else on this board has been like me though...


----------



## FoXS (Nov 4, 2009)

well.. i got as well cronic snot in my nose. its very disgusting and i got sore throat thru this. 
lets all have some vacation.


----------



## Mario (Oct 26, 2009)

I don?t believe that chronic sinusitis can cause DP/DR.what i believe is that any physical condiction,in special those near the brain like sinusitis can make DP/DR feeling worse.


----------



## rob35235 (Feb 21, 2009)

I don't think it can be the root cause, but I must say that I've had bit of a sinus issue in the last couple weeks, I feel like my DR is worse in the last 4-5 days!


----------



## Pure (Nov 4, 2010)

Tommygunz said:


> i looked into it a little, the best thing i could come up with was that an infection that close to your brain could have an effect on your frontal-lobe and limbic system.


Tommy,

Any more research on this? It sounds like a lot of people with sinus issues on here... makes me wonder because my DP started right after I had horrible sinus pain and plugged up ears. Would love to hear your take on this.

Thanks,
Erin


----------



## never_giving_up (Jun 23, 2010)

I have wondered about swollen sinuses being connected with shallow breathing. Like part of some unconscious mechanism to limit breathing might be for the sinuses to swell up.

This would then work in combination with muscular tension to suppress feeling.

Pretty wacky theory that one but it's something that has crossed my mind as since getting DP it has felt as if my sinuses have been more stuffy than they used to be.


----------

